# Kroger Bees



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Sounds like you made the best of a bad situation. 

Shane


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

great job on the bees that nuc box looks familiar.


poor valley bee farm


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

jrhoto said:


> great job on the bees that nuc box looks familiar.
> 
> 
> poor valley bee farm


Those are some great nuc boxes. Wish I had a few more just like them. The moving screen is icing on the cake!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

jrhoto said:


> great job on the bees that nuc box looks familiar.
> 
> 
> poor valley bee farm


Ha! Good eye!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

One of the reasons I grabbed that box was the moving screen!


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Quick update, I wasn't sure what to do with the bees. I knew it was a decent amount of bees, but I needed to go through them to see what I had. I figured if it was not as much as I thought I would shake them out or do a paper combine. If it was a good amount I would try to give them a shot and purchase a queen. If I was going to keep them I wanted to grab a frame of brood from another hive. It was hotter than hades and I had family stuff to take care of so I didn't get in there until about 7:30. I figured I should at least do a quick look to see if there was a queen in there. Low and behold:









Sorry it isn't a great picture, but daylight is fading and they are in the shade. I think that she is pretty young, she doesn't look damaged at all. The bees had pulled 6 very small piece of comb down from the two adjacent frames. I quickly put together a few frames and went into one of my other hives. I pull out the first frame in that had a little brood on it, knocked of the bees and gave it to the hive. I'll have to put together a feeder for them, I'll probably just use a bottle feeder on top. The funny thing was the one frame that I put in the box yesterday was a medium frame that I had pulled out a few weeks ago when we were setting up a starter hive for grafting. This was a pollen frame, but the one side was mainly empty. I should be able to go in on Saturday, if so I may get lucky and see some eggs in the hive. I need to pull out another frame of drawn comb with some capped brood to give them, I will get that from another hive.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

Great work! Thanks for saving these bees.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Mostly luck. The upshot was it didn't take very long. I would have loved to have been able to save some brood, but it would have been a mess since it would have been in the cavity of the blocks.


----------

